# shoring up an old barn



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

well the middle supports were sagging by at least 8 inches. (Very old barn. electricity run to it looks to be at least as old as circa 1940s.) Anyhoo... we added verticle support beams underneath the middle sagging horizontal support. It was stressful and hard, but we felt like we needed to do it to save the barn. Now we have to re-roof it. There are other buildings here that probably need the same treatment. How would you go about fixing it? 

Thanks,

Cindyc.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

I'd start off by posting pics.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

k. I will try. =0) It is dark here now, so it will have to wait till later. But I'll try to get some up.

Thanks for the help!

Cindyc.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

it may be one of those projects that you need a pro, there are menonites that go around and shore up barns. they can do it safley as they know what to look for ie. moving that post will bring the barn down like a domino!! we have straightened up our own barn over the years, nerve raking but we had the equipment and the dumbness to try it our selves! and no other option other than to tear it down!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Is it post and beam? Hayloft? A lot of these barns sag when they deteriorate and start pulling themselves apart. Cables and come alongs can bring them back together but if the joints are broken they may need metal brackets and/or rods to keep them in place....James


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

It is very hard to tell you how to do it with out pic's and even then it will be hard to do over the internet.

But You will most likely need to add braces and support poles, you may need to use cables also. But as long as it is not to bad it prob is worth saving.

You may not get it perfectly straight the roof may still sag a bit but as long as it is sturdy you should be fine.

You may also need a pro, How big is the barn, Are we talking a little garage size or are we talking full on dairy barn.


----------

